# Einstieg in die Fotografie



## Cronk (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo alle miteinander!
Da mich die Fotografie immer wieder erstaunt würde ich mich auch gerne näher mit dem Thema befassen und selbst anfangen abseits von "Schnappschüssen" zu fotografieren. Schwerpunktmäßig interessiert mich vor allem HDR (sehr beeindruckende Landschaftsaufnahmen) und Personenfotografie.
Was gibt es da für einen Anfänger zu beachten? Was sollte man mal lesen? Welche (günstige, mein Budget ist leider eher begrenzt) Ausrüstung ist zu empfehlen? Was unterscheidet ein "gutes" Motiv eigentlich genau von einem "schlechten"? Ich sage mir zwar oft "das kann man sicher gut fotografieren" oder "das eignet sich bestimmt nicht", aber warum das so ist... keine Ahnung.

Ich hoffe auf sachkundige Hilfe. Danke schonmal an alle, die ihre Zeit für mich Opfern.


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2009)

Fotografieren ist eine Kunst, der Fotograf ist der Künstler, der Fotoapparat nur das Werkzeug. Es ist schön zu hören, dass da ein gewisses Feeling da ist für Momente.

Bevor wirkliche Tipps zum Einkauf gemacht werden können, wäre es nett, wenn Du ein paar Bilder verlinken würdest, die Du gut findest, ein paar Worte warum wären auch hilfreich.

mfg chmee


----------



## Cronk (14. Oktober 2009)

Okay, aber das wird eine eher lange Liste. Hier mal "ein paar" Links mit einem Text warum ich das Bild so gut finde. Oder besser: eine Vermutung des Grundes, genau kann ich das eigentlich nie so richtig sagen, es ist an einem gewissen Punkt Gefühlssache.





http://www.tutorials.de/forum/hall-fame/313764-die-gruft.htmlSehr schönes Gebäude, das sich sehr schön plastisch darstellt, die Tiefe des Raumes ist sehr gut zu erkennen. Außerdem Architektonisch Spitze und vermutlich in Farbe nicht halb so schön.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/fotografie/348245-feuchte-saftige-wiesen-im-sonnenaufgang.htmlUnheimlich tolles Licht-Schatten Spiel, insbesondere auf dem Gras und ein toller Verlauf am Übergang Baum <-> Himmel
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/fotografie/343300-morgens-6-15-freising.htmlRuft sofort dieses "Morgens-Müde-Gefühl" hervor, da ist die Welt noch ganz ruhig, niemand stört einen, nach der späten Nacht die schönste Tageszeit für mich
http://www.worldconquerer.de/?HDR_Gallery:Daheim&pic=2&page=0Eine sehr schöne Schneefläche, die auf der Linken Seite ein wenig aufgewühlt ist, was den Effekt aber irgendwie noch verstärkt. Außerdem ist die Sonne recht gut getroffen, nicht störend hell und alles überstrahlend, aber auch nicht einfach ausgeblendet oder zu sehr ins Zentrum gerückt. Dennoch das "optische Zentrum" des Bildes.
http://holunder.deviantart.com/art/Nothing-to-do-140258409Schwer zu sagen. Ein sehr schöner Unschärfeeffekt und ein sehr gut getroffener Himmel. Sowie ein Bild, dass einen Menschen sympathisch erscheinen lässt ohne die Augen zu zeigen.
http://auriethepixie.deviantart.com/art/Sunset-Dreams-121919549Sehr schönes, gefühlvolles Foto. Rückt die wenigen blutroten Akzente wirklich gelungen ins Blickfeld ohne Aufdringlich zu sein. Obendrein sehr schöne Belichtung.
http://michellemonique.deviantart.com/art/Banshee-119001778Ganz schwer zu beschreiben, warum ich das Bild gut finde, aber auf jeden Fall einer meiner Favoriten. Sehr gut umgesetzte fliegende Haare und Fäden... schwierig, aber toll
http://pretty-as-a-picture.deviantart.com/art/the-middle-of-somewhere-102596317Kurz: Weckt sofort Fernweh
http://trixypixie.deviantart.com/art/Elusive-115369015Sehr gekonnt auf Alt gemacht, vermutlich mit Photoshop, wobei der Zentrale Bereich ausgesparrt wurde. Interessanter Effekt. Zudem setzen die Haare einen farblich sehr passenden Akzent.
http://inbrainstorm.deviantart.com/art/Water-Games-136362668Geniales Zusammenspiel von Wasser und Licht. Eine Kombination die ich im Allgemeinen sehr schätze.
http://ssilence.deviantart.com/art/rays-of-reflection-1359942Mal wieder ein tolles Lichtspiel. Wie man doch aus etwas unscheinbarem ein tolles Motiv machen kann.....
http://raun.deviantart.com/art/In-october-11337658Sehr schöne, warme Farben. Da wird mir selbst in diesem verfluchten Büro warm, obwohl der Ofen mal wieder nicht angeht...
http://gilad.deviantart.com/art/Under-Turkish-Sky-68832341Toll in Szene gesetzter Farbverlauf am Himmel. Wobei das Bild ohne das Boot wahrscheinlich nur halb so gut wäre.
http://gwarf.deviantart.com/art/The-White-Alley-32943229Lässt auch wieder sofort Fernweh aufkommen. Ich muss dabei auch irgendwie an den Herrn der Ringe denken: "Die Straße gleitet fort und fort..."
http://robertmekis.deviantart.com/art/Another-World-51174252Hier ist es mal nicht der Himmel der mich beeindruckt, sondern vor allem die sehr sehr plastisch wirkende Landschaft. Irgendwie muss ich dabei an Fantasy-Romane denken.


Ich hoffe mal das reicht und ich habe euch nicht zu sehr belästigt. Mir ist klar, dass vieles davon noch digital nachbearbeitet wurde. Ich hoffe ihr könnt da eine Tendenz erkennen die uns weiterbringt. Übrigens: Tipps zu "wie fange ich das Motiv richtig ein" und "was ist alles zu beachten beim Fotografieren" sind mir fast wichtiger als die Ausrüstung (wobei die natürlich auch nicht heruntergespielt werden soll).

Mit bestem Dank
Cronk


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2009)

Also, erstmal machst Du mit einer DSLR nix falsch, welche es auch immer sein wird.

HDR/DRI/Tonemapping ist auch mit Kompaktknippsen machbar. Stativ ist Voraussetzung für gute Ergebnisse. Abhängig von Deinem Portemonaie kannst Du mit einer Olympus E520 anfangen oder gleich mit einer Canon 450D oder Nikon D5000. Natürlich solltest Du -wenn Du erstmal Blut geleckt hast- weitere Objektive kaufen, und da ist die Auswahl bei Canon und Nikon gigantisch.

Für Panoramabilder ist etwas Weitwinkliges von Vorteil, das Kit-Objektiv bei der Canon (18-55 IS) ist ein guter Einstieg. Für Portraits sollte man mit höheren Brennweiten einsteigen, da ist der Bereich von 50-100mm interessant.

Also, möglich wäre:
A - Olympus E520 mit 2 Objektiven 14-40 & 40-150 - etwa 480Eur
B - Canon 1000D mit 18-55 IS - etwa 440Eur
C - Nikon D3000 + 18-55 - etwa 470Eur

Ich will keine Empfehlung für einen Hersteller geben, anfassen und mit dem Menu spielen. Natürlich muss ich auch auf sehr viel bessere Objektive hinweisen, die den Großteil des Geldes ausmachen, gar nicht so der Body an sich.

mfg chmee

p.s.: Stöber auch mal bei Flickr.com. Dort gibt es zu fast allen Bildern auch Daten (rechts Additional Information -> Taken with a ..->*more properties*), mit welcher Kamera und welchem Objektiv die Bilder geschossen wurden. Laß Dich von beiden Daten nicht all zu sehr verunsichern, essentiell ist eher die Brennweite und die Blende.


----------



## Cronk (14. Oktober 2009)

Dankeschön schonmal!
Nach kurzem Stöbern im Netz sagt mir die Canon spontan am meisten zu, wobei ich auf jeden Fall nochmal alle im Laden betrachten werde, komme ohnehin bald mal wieder nach Hannover, da dürfte es ja einen entsprechenden Laden geben.

Nun finde ich aber bei der Canon bei Amazon mal eben 3 Varianten mit ganz eklatanten Preisunterschieden. Da ich mich nicht auskenne wäre eine Erklärung ganz nett:
Nummer 1
Nummer 2
Nummer 3
Also, was ich sehe ist, dass bei Nummer 2 ein "EF-S18-55" und bei Nummer 3 ein "EF-S18-55 IS" mitgeliefert werden. Ich nehme mal an, das sind zusätzliche Objektive? Worin genau besteht der Unterschied denn (welchen Unterschied ein Objektiv ausmacht weiß ich schon, aber ich finde grade nicht wirklich was zum Unterschied zwischen den beiden)?


----------



## chmee (14. Oktober 2009)

Nummer 1 - Body alleine
Nummer 2 - mit 18-55 Objektiv
Nummer 3 - mit 18-55 IS Objektiv ( IS-Antishake) gute Sache

Wobei die Preise allesamt zu hoch sind - Das Set mit 18-55 IS kostet knapp 420Eur

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Oktober 2009)

Bei Landschaftsaufnahmen, von denen du ja so schwärmst, braucht du Weitwinkel.
Jetzt gibt es da nur leider folgendes Problem:

Die Kameras in dem von dir angedachten Preisrahmen haben alle keinen Vollformatchip.
Die Canon z.B. hat einen APS-C Chip, der alles gewissermaßen 1,6x vergrößert.

Ein 18mm Weitwinkelobjektiv ist also an solch einer Kamera leider nur ein 29mm Objektiv.

Damit du mal kurz schauen kannst, wie die Brennweiten (bei Vollformat) wirken:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brennweite#Bildwirkung_unterschiedlicher_Brennweiten

Denk dran, dass du mit der o.g. Canon immer die Brennweite auf dem Objektiv mal 1,6 rechnen musst. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## chmee (15. Oktober 2009)

Und um Martins Aussage zu erweitern, geb ich Dir die Möglichkeiten der Lösung:

1. Kamera mit Vollformat-Sensor kaufen. Damit fällt die Geschichte mit der 1,6fachen "Vergrößerung" weg. Die preiswerteste Variante ist wohl im Moment die Canon 5D mit etwa 900 Eur gebraucht nur für den Body.
2. Ein Weitwinkel dazukaufen, wobei Tokina 10-16 oder 11-17 gerne genannt werden, Kosten etwa 550Eur Neu.

Bei den Links kannst Du Dir den Vergleich der Brennweiten mal näher anschauen.
http://www.sigma-foto.de/cms/bildwinkel/brennweitenvergleich.html
Ein Vollformatsensor sieht quasi alles, der sogenannte Crop-Sensor (x1,6) ist der Teil ohne halbdurchlässige Bereiche. 
http://www.tamron.de/aktuelles/brennweitenvergleich/
Unten sind die Knöpfchen für Analog und Digital. Geh einfach davon aus, dass eine 1000D der Brennweite des digitalen Knöpfchens ähnelt, während das Vollformat das analoge Knöpfchen ist.

mfg chmee


----------



## AG-Pictures (20. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Zur Fotografie kann ich dir auch gute Tipps geben.

Zum einen eine DVD von Video2Brain. In der DVD geht es um die Grundlagen der Fotografie, was alles zu beachten ist. Hier der Link:

Praxistraining Fotografie

Zum anderen möchte ich auf mein kostenloses Ebook über die Grundlagen der Fotografie aufmerksam machen. Dort steht alles, was man wirklich wissen muss, auch zum Thema Ausrüstung. Hier der Link:

Fotografieren wie ein Profi

Viel Spaß damit!

lg Andy


----------



## chmee (20. Dezember 2009)

Ach, und ich sehe grad einen Lapsus von mir:

Das Tokina 11-16 ist ein APS-C gerechnetes Objektiv, deswegen Entweder KB oder Tokina, nicht UND. Für Vollformaten gibt es zB das 16-35 von Canon. Canon hat für die APS-C-Sensoren natürlich auch das EFs 10-22 im Angebot.

mfg chmee


----------

